# aunque + indicativo



## mandrilko

Hola a todos.

Quiero decir en una carta dirigida a una escuela de artes "Aunque todavía no me he graduado (de la universidad), tengo una importante trayectoria..."

Escribí en principio "Bien que je ne me suis pas encore diplomé..." pero el Word me lo corrige a "Bien que je ne sois pas encore diplomé..."

¿Se justifica el uso del subjuntivo en este caso? ¿A alguien se le ocurre una mejor manera de decirlo?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Lezert

¿Se justifica el uso del subjuntivo en este caso?  => Si 
puedes tambien decir:
Bien que n'étant pas encore diplômé...
ou aussi
Bien que pas encore diplômé...


----------



## mandrilko

Lezert said:


> Bien que pas encore diplômé...


Pregunto, ¿no es un poco informal (como del lenguaje hablado) esta expresión para una carta? 

Porque si no lo es, la quiero usar por ser también la más sencilla y clara.

M.


----------



## Lezert

no es informal, puedes utilizarla en una carta  , pas de problème


----------



## mandrilko

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Marie83

Hola
A mi me molesta un poco "Bien que pas encore". Prefiero "Bien que n'étant pas encore" o "Bien que je ne sois pas". Me suena mucho mejor para una carta.
Bonne soirée, et bonne chance pour ton école d'Arts!


----------



## Lezert

Bien que pas linguiste, cette tournure ne me choque pas du tout


----------



## Marie83

Peut-être est-ce moi qui aime abuser des phrases à rallonge alors


----------



## lahilfiger

¿Cómo se pondría en francés "aunque el hotel era demasiado tranquilo" ?

Muchas gracias

***normas 29 y 22
Paquita (mod)



> 29. NO PUBLIQUE INFORMACIÓN SENSIBLE No incluya en sus mensajes información personal como por ejemplo direcciones de correo electrónico o números telefónicos


 


> 22.  Los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.


----------



## Rampuel

Hola, 

yo diría "même si l´hotel etait tranquile" en el sentido de "a pesar de que.."

o "de toute façon l´hotel" en el sentido "de todas formas"

Lo que no tengo claro es lo de tranquilo, no sé si es correcto usarlo para un sitio. 

Un saludo.


----------



## lahilfiger

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, se te ocurre otro adjetivo parecido a tranquile que le vaya bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Aunque el hotel era demasiado tranquilo"


 
Se utiliza: "calme".
Même si l'hôtel était bien trop calme.


----------



## lahilfiger

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, las tendré en cuenta
un saludo


----------



## rolandbascou

Aunque = Bien que


----------



## Eleonore93

dans cette phrase "*Aunque eso lenguaje es nuestra materia prima, quiero hablar hoy de cómo** se codifican otros lenguajes*." et cella là "*Casí todos ríen mientras Muriel avanza azorada*", je ne comprend pas si c'est moi qui ne connait pas ma grammaire ou si la concordance des temps n'est pas respectée, en la traduisant en français si je suis le texte cela donne "bien que ce lengage soit notre matière première, je veux parler aujourd'hui de comment se codifient d'autres lengages" et "presque tous rirent pendant que Muriel avance embarassée "mais ne devrions nous pas dire "je voudrais parler aujourd'hui de ...." et "pendant que Muriel avançait embarassée"?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Elenonore93:

Les phrases espagnoles sont correctes, bien sûr. 

1. On doit garder les mêmes temps en français s'ils correpsondent en français. Évidemment dans une structure "cuando + subjontif" on devra utiliser " quand + futur indicatif", donc on ne respecte pas la forme espagnole, on la transpose au français.

2. Aunque+ indicatif = bien que + subjonctif en français. Bien obligée de transposer, donc.

3. "ríen", n'est pas un passé. Consulte dans nos dictionnaires la conjugaison de reír...et attention à l'orthographe en français du mot *langage*  

Une phrase comme celle-ci ne te choquerait pas: *Je te parle pendant que je fais la cuisine*. "Pendant que" (mientras) montre justement la simultanéité de deux actions, alors, logiquement, les deux verbes sont au même temps. 

4. *quiero hablar hoy : *elle l'annonce clairement, c'est ce qu'elle  a l'intention de faire, ce n'est pas un souhait, c'est un fait. Et en le disant elle est en train de commencer à le faire. Le présent est plus que justifié.

J'espère que cela t'aidera à t'y retrouver. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Eleonore93 said:


> "*Aunque *eso *ese lenguaje es nuestra materia prima...*"


----------



## Paquita

Eleonore93 said:


> "presque tous *rirent* pendant que Muriel avance embarassée "mais ne devrions nous pas dire "je *voudrais *parler aujourd'hui de ...." et "pendant que Muriel *avançait* embarassée"?



Pourquoi vouloir mettre des passés en français alors que *tous* les verbes espagnols sont au *présent* ? 

et attention aussi : embarrassé


----------



## Eleonore93

pour cette phrase "casi todos rien mientras Muriel avanza azorada" je n'arrive pas à trouver une traduction élégante "presque tous rient pendant que Muriel avance embarassée" . Avez vous une idée? et ne devrait on pas dire en français "presque tous rient pendant que Muriel avançait embarrassée" ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

"*Ríen*" étant le présent de l'indicatif, tu dois le traduire par "*rient*".


----------

